

Family insurance costs skyrocket 14% - chailatte
http://money.cnn.com/2010/09/02/news/economy/kaiser_employer_benefits_report_2010/index.htm

======
CWuestefeld
_They say employees could see even higher costs in their plans come open
enrollment for 2011._

I just got the notice this morning from my HR department. They say that
company contribution as a percentage of cost will remain constant (the company
is subsidizing 90% for employee-only coverage). However, the actual rate is
increasing 12%, so the employee contribution is also increasing 12%.

The notice explicitly stated that the increase in cost is due to expanded
coverage as required by the Affordable Care Act.

------
shrnky
Hello Obamacare :)

------
ahi
5 to 10% seems the historical average.
[http://www.usatoday.com/money/industries/health/2009-09-15-i...](http://www.usatoday.com/money/industries/health/2009-09-15-insurance-
costs_N.htm)

